

Blocking Unwanted Parasites with a Hosts File 	 - known
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

======
delano
This is a novel concept for blocking ads but not a practical one for blocking
"parasites". It's not clear to me what they are referring to when they say
"parasites". Regardless, the intrepid hooligans go through domains and
subdomains like nobody's business. Hosts files are no match.

------
dattaway
I have this hosts file on my router. Greatly reduces bandwidth and increases
speed.

